# tropheus ascites



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

i donot how to say this word in Engish, it is kind like "Fish ascites".

my two fish get a big Stomachs. and do not eat anything. not too active.

how should i do? and what kind of medicine recommended? and do i need to add much cichlid salt? and separate to another tank?

thanks a lot. good people.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats called bloat, if theyre not eating you need to treat the tank with metronidazole u can buy it at J&L aquatics in burnaby

if u want to read more here: Malawi Bloat


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds like they have bloat. Have you been feeding them meaty foods (bloodworms, brineshrimp, etc)? If so... this is a common cause of bloat. I wish I could help with a treatment, but I do not have one. Hopefully one of our experienced African Cichlid keepers can offer some more insight.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if they are still eating Neil had a good post about treating it with epsom salts here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/121551-post108.html


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Mferko said:


> if they are still eating Neil had a good post about treating it with epsom salts here:
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/121551-post108.html


thanks i already set up another tank to treat them


----------

